# MTB for touring.. anyone?



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

In my country, we use MTB for touring. I would like to know anyone else using MTB for this kind of riding? Why ? Care to share some experiences, tips, vlogs/blogs, photos, etc...


I'm planning to ride long distances next year using MTB.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Hardtail MTB make the best all round touring bikes. 
Happy riding 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## charcist (May 29, 2007)

NZPeterG said:


> Hardtail MTB make the best all round touring bikes.


Hard to argue with this.
Also check out bikepacking.com for a treasure trove of bikepacking-related information.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

That's all I use for bikepacking. Tubeless, 29er, 3" tires. The kampus rocks.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Minus the flat bars and the fat tires, yes MTB makes sense. For a high mileage ride, you need more hand positions than a flat bar allows, you can get some serious hand pain and numbness without the ability to change hand position.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> Minus the flat bars and the fat tires, yes MTB makes sense. For a high mileage ride, you need more hand positions than a flat bar allows, you can get some serious hand pain and numbness without the ability to change hand position.


I noticed that.

I need more hand positions than a flat bar is able to give me.

Mt bikes work are good as touring bikes. 
Mid 90s mt bikes with a modern drive train make good touring bikes. They might not be the best mt bikes, but they are good touring bikes.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

I was all set to buy a new bike for extended days. Most local racers and adventurers told me to use an old 29er HT, and set it up for comfort. The hand position options being most crucial. On a related note, winner of recent Smoke n Fire was on an old Niner carbon HT with rigid post. Finished the 422 miles through Idaho's backcountry in 1 day, 14 hours and 45 minutes.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

My 29"er set to start a 3000 km adventure last year and only a few changes for my next year's 3000 Bikepacking adventure.
It's all I need for a world adventure too.
Keep it simple and light = Fun.
Yes I have a full tent, food and camping gear









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Pretty much every bike out there could be a touring bike. What do they say? The best bike for a trip is the one you already own. You can begin tomorrow. 

The easier answer might be to question what terrain, what style of bags/racks, how long, weather? 

Long wet roads? Try to find a frame that’ll also take a fender.

Dirt and rougher roads? Wider tires can be better. 

Rough enough stuff and a plus tire (3.0) might feel more sure footed and will definitely be easier to manage on bad loose rocky stuff. 
(Though we rode on some super rough terrain in Spain last spring and damned if the 700x45 weren’t just fine. We wouldn’t have cleaned much more on our plus bikes)

Racks or bags? Both have their good/bad parts but you can easily put bags on a mountain frame. Can be a tougher puzzle to put racks on some bikes. 

Bars? I agree with others. Pull the straight/flat bar off the bike. Put on a Jones or whatever else there is w/ some more options. 

But, you’ll be hard pressed to find any route that wasn’t ridden in the a million years ago on bikes we wouldn’t consider now- and w/ great success. We rode from Alaska to Colorado a few lifetimes ago on 26” Mtn bikes. W/ racks. 
It’s not how I tour now, but at the time it was perfect. Wonderful. Knowing no better, I wouldn’t have changed a thing! 



-JCB


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I have used my mountain bikes for some touring. I find that small bar ends provide enough variety in hand position that my hands don't become sore on the small 3-4 day tours I've done. If I was out for weeks at a time, I might need additional hand positions offered by other bars.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> Minus the flat bars and the fat tires, yes MTB makes sense. For a high mileage ride, you need more hand positions than a flat bar allows, you can get some serious hand pain and numbness without the ability to change hand position.


 I go with a riser bar with 20 degrees of sweep and bar ends, so many comfortable options. None of my touring/bikepacking bikes have drops, does not work for me in dirt or singletrack. I have really big hands. Try a double wrap of bar tape for some good cushion too.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

What brand of "bar ends" are you using for MTB touring bike?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

gat3keeper said:


> What brand of "bar ends" are you using for MTB touring bike?


Ergon GS2


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

sgltrak said:


> Ergon GS2
> View attachment 1299575


I've been looking at those. Do you find them long enough? I have large hands so was thinking of the GS3. Also, what's the difference between the GP2?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Those bar ends are not good for large hands.


----------



## Moof123 (Jul 1, 2019)

I am really digging my Jones Loop H-Bars. I am currently relegating my beater commuter Cross bike to the turbo trainer, and putting my steel frame Kona Unit with Jones bars into the commuter role. The many hand position and semi-upright position are just so much more fun to commute and grocery shop with (speed not so much). My new bikepacking rig also has Jones bars with a rhino horn aero bar up front (cheap DIY knockof of the Narwhal). I covered that bar with handlebar tape to make all the extra positions comfy on the hands. I count 6 hand positions on the Jones bar.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Be hard to slip plastic grocery bags on those handlebars pictured, what with the ergo grips and the bar ends.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Slyham said:


> I've been looking at those. Do you find them long enough? I have large hands so was thinking of the GS3. Also, what's the difference between the GP2?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Slight difference in grip feel and weight between the GS2/3 and the GP2/3. The GS 2 is probably too small for big hands, but the GS 3 would be fine. I have the GS3 on a bike that sees long gravel miles and it gives my smaller hands a bit more flexibility in position.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

matt4x4 said:


> Be hard to slip plastic grocery bags on those handlebars pictured, what with the ergo grips and the bar ends.


I usually take my klunker to the grocer store, but on the occasions I've had to haul grocery bags or other bags on my bikes with the Ergons it hasn't been a problem. It was actually better because the bar ends kept the bags from sliding off the end of the bars.


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

I am thinking about setting up a set of 'touring' wheels for my 29er HT. A set a more road worthy, but still gravel road, light trail capable. Any recommend tires? The rims are inner width 19mm.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

I use a WTB Riddler on a cross (sorry I mean gravel... I mean adventure... sorry I should have said all road or endurnace....) bike.

https://www.wtb.com/collections/700c-tires/products/riddler700c

It's pretty great except that it seems to be wearing a bit fast.

On touring bikes we've used Panaracer Gravel Kings.
https://panaracerusa.com/product/gravelking-sk-all-road-tire/

Also great. Lots of width choices. Tan sidewalls if that's your thing.

Want super speedy and very long wearing? 
https://www.schwalbetires.com/bike_tires/road_tires/Marathon_Almotion

But- not so sure footed on looser gravel. 
Pave? Hardpack dirt? Very fast. 
Loose? uh... just be a bit more careful. (oh- and they aren't so comfy on harsh stutter bumps)

-JCB


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks Johnny! I'll have a look at all those. The Riddler looks interesting.


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

sgltrak said:


> Slight difference in grip feel and weight between the GS2/3 and the GP2/3. The GS 2 is probably too small for big hands, but the GS 3 would be fine. I have the GS3 on a bike that sees long gravel miles and it gives my smaller hands a bit more flexibility in position.


Thanks. I'll go with the 3 then.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Johnny Chicken Bones said:


> I use a WTB Riddler on a cross bike. It's pretty great except that it seems to be wearing a bit fast.


Same thing with the WTB Resolute. Gummy tires give you AWESOME traction, but I only got about 750 miles out of them. I'd recommend the Teravail Cannonball instead. Super nice tread pattern gives good grip on gravel but keeps things fast on pavement. And they last several thousand miles no problem.


----------

